# Ferrara: Moving to Italy for work



## j-dragon

Hi there,

I am moving to Ferrara to lecture at the University of Ferrara.
Just wondering if anybody would be kind enough to fill me in about everything the area entails.
I would be extremely grateful, just wondering about accommodation etc. eace:


----------

